# UT Starcom PPC6700 and Voice Command by Microsoft



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

HELP  

I just bought a PPC6700 (Smartphone/PDA) - put MS Voice Command on it - I have a bluetooth Motorola HS820 Headset...

Here's the problem - the PPC6700 has built in voice recognition that stinks bc you have to program voice tags for your contacts - well, I have over 300 contacts in my phone right now...I'm not doing this 

I was able to setup Voice Command with a voice tag to run it - but, it should be easier to do this...any clues anyone. This is an alltel phone if that makes any difference.

Thanks,

Brandon Morris


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved you to PDA forum for more response 

I'm a little lost on what you've posted, or it could be the fact its 5am here 

Are you wanting to use the MS Voice Command to acess your contacts with, but an easy way of setting it up for the 300 or so contacts? If so, have you seen this:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/downloads/voicecommand/tutorials.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

> I've moved you to PDA forum for more response
> 
> I'm a little lost on what you've posted, or it could be the fact its 5am here
> 
> ...


I probably wasn't real clear...okay, here's the deal. I have the PPC6700 and I have installed the Voice Command software. I'd like to be able to run the Voice Command software from my bluetooth headset (Motorola HS820) - currently I can speak into the Voice Command software and it works but I cannot hear it over my bluetooth headset so therefore I don't know if I'm calling the right person and I can't hear my incoming calls either when it is announced by Voice Command.

I have been to the link that you posted and even called the phone manufacturer - but they couldn't help b/c it was 3rd party software added to the phone/pda.

Thanks to anyone that can help...

Brandon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'll see if anyone else has any ideas, but does this help:

http://hellomoto-uk-eng.custhelp.co..._eng.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=7831

http://hellomoto-uk-eng.custhelp.co..._eng.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=9247

eddie


----------

